

A Closer Look at Crankshaft, V8's Optimizing Compiler - wingo
http://wingolog.org/archives/2011/08/02/a-closer-look-at-crankshaft-v8s-optimizing-compiler

======
tzs
Minor style suggestion: it would be helpful to toss in the phrase "Google's
JavaScript engine" or something similar in there somewhere, perhaps right
after the first mention of V8. I drew a complete blank trying to remember
where V8 is from.

~~~
wingo
Thanks for the note; fixed.

------
thaytan
Thanks, Wingo! These posts are really cool, and doing a great job of
explicating some complex beasts.

------
swah
I have to read a couple compiler books before reading this.

